# Cowgirl - NSFW



## rub (Nov 23, 2008)

C&C is greatly appreciated. I think I may have gone too far with the pp - but others seem to like it. Honest opinions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## craig (Nov 23, 2008)

Again pretty tight crop. Why was the models face not included?

Love & Bass


----------



## rmh159 (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree.  I think not having the model's entire body ruins the shot.  The PP looks good but overall it seems to miss.  Not sure why the entire body wasn't included.


----------



## rub (Nov 24, 2008)

I had so many face shots - just trying something new to me.  Thanks for the feedback - much appreciated.


----------



## rubbertree (Nov 24, 2008)

I love it. I think that not including the face in this one shot totally works. And I love the PP.


----------



## a_spaceman (Nov 24, 2008)

i like it, the only critic being that the leg's position is quite unnatural and having the left leg pushed on the other one spoils the thigh's silouette a bit


----------



## phoenix_rising (Nov 24, 2008)

We want face! :grin:


----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 24, 2008)

Contradictory to my last crit, i belive this works w/out the face 


what is PP?


----------



## rub (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for the comments.  PP is Post Processing.


----------



## Prophet (Nov 24, 2008)

Its a good shot. Leads to the mystique of the model. I don't know how you would improve the shot, but it is a tight crop. Not having the face in, helps your imagination..... I'm guessing everyone here is wondering if the girl is a butter face....... I'd probably say leave it alone. There is a reason why you had it so tight. Show us the original.

-JD-


----------



## rub (Nov 25, 2008)

definatley not a butter face   Thank you for the feedback - I will post more in a couple days


----------



## silversprej (Nov 25, 2008)

Honest opinion: I really like the PP and the sort of washed out grayscale. I don't really get involved in the subject though. The cropping and the angle could have been more interesting.


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 25, 2008)

rubbertree said:


> I love it. I think that not including the face in this one shot totally works. And I love the PP.


 

I completely agree. I love this shot. I personally think it is more appealing without her face. This shot is very very sexy. The pose is fantastic and like I said, I really like the crop! Very nice! Also I think that the PP adds to the effect and the feel of the photo. Great Job!


----------



## rob91 (Nov 25, 2008)

Cool stuff.


----------



## jv08 (Nov 26, 2008)

I like this shot! It still looks attractive without the face.


----------



## rub (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback - both positive and negative.  It really is appreciated!


----------

